# Advice wanted



## Tina Mosher (May 3, 2015)

Hello, my name is Tina, I'm a middle aged lady, original from Essex, UK. I've been living in Perth, Western Australia, since 1988, and have not been to Europe since 1986, so feel very green in regards to visiting that part of the world now.

I would like to spend a couple of months in Spain, I've heard that the Costa Del Sol, maybe Alicante? is very reasonably priced and would be a good place to use as a base to investigate whether I would like to move to Spain on a semi-permanent basis.

Can anybody give me any advice and support on finding accommodation and what to expect?

regards,

Tina


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tina Mosher said:


> Hello, my name is Tina, I'm a middle aged lady, original from Essex, UK. I've been living in Perth, Western Australia, since 1988, and have not been to Europe since 1986, so feel very green in regards to visiting that part of the world now.
> 
> I would like to spend a couple of months in Spain, I've heard that the Costa Del Sol, maybe Alicante? is very reasonably priced and would be a good place to use as a base to investigate whether I would like to move to Spain on a semi-permanent basis.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

Firstly, (as I understand), Alicante is Costa Blanca and not Costa del Sol. This is a very big area and prices can vary enormously.

Have you taken a look at the FAQ section on renting on this forum? There are many links to rental sites there and you will get a better idea of areas and prices.

Remember that the summer months are high season and what you would normally pay for a month, you will have to pay per week. Also, a two month stay is classed as a holiday let and not a long-term let so you will have to negotiate on prices anyway.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Tina Mosher said:


> Hello, my name is Tina, I'm a middle aged lady, original from Essex, UK. I've been living in Perth, Western Australia, since 1988, and have not been to Europe since 1986, so feel very green in regards to visiting that part of the world now.
> 
> I would like to spend a couple of months in Spain, I've heard that the Costa Del Sol, maybe Alicante? is very reasonably priced and would be a good place to use as a base to investigate whether I would like to move to Spain on a semi-permanent basis.
> 
> ...


We have rented in both south and north of Alicante. Pinar de Campoverde and Gran Alacant (both south) and I preferred Campoverde. Then we rented in Javea (north) and much preferred this area to any we have visited in Spain so far, but it is more expensive. We found Javea to be greener, have more going on for us and is in the middle of both Alicante and Valencia. It really all depends on what you are looking for. We have the advantage of being able to 'pop' over, unlike you having to do a lot of air miles. There is a lot of information on this forum which we have certainly found useful, but I suggest that you start googling and keeping a note of what, where, when, how etc., otherwise it can be very confusing and you will not remember!
We love Spain in the summer, but winter is going to be different, so we are going to Spain in October and spending a winter there, to make sure it is really the right thing for us to do.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Simon.J (May 1, 2015)

Tina Mosher said:


> Hello, my name is Tina, I'm a middle aged lady, original from Essex, UK. I've been living in Perth, Western Australia, since 1988, and have not been to Europe since 1986, so feel very green in regards to visiting that part of the world now.
> 
> I would like to spend a couple of months in Spain, I've heard that the Costa Del Sol, maybe Alicante? is very reasonably priced and would be a good place to use as a base to investigate whether I would like to move to Spain on a semi-permanent basis.
> 
> ...


We lived in Perth for the last 12 years and are heading to Alicante soon, if you don't find much using Google stay in touch and we'll advise how we go. 
My wife is going on a property search this week and we aim to drive over (we're in the UK at the moment) at the beginning of June.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Tina. Welcome to the forum.  From Australia to Spain? You're living the dream of many! 

Since you're only looking at staying for two months, perhaps you'd like to consider www.airbnb.com? I used that for my first month in Spain. They list the daily rate, but you can see if they rent monthly, and that's typically much less than the daily rate. 

I hope that helps. Happy travels!


----------

